# Bucks Waive Anthony Mason



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

_Bucks Waive Anthony Mason 

The Milwaukee Bucks have reached a settlement with Anthony Mason and have requested waivers on him, General Manger Larry Harris announced Friday, Oct. 10._

NBA.com profile.
http://www.nba.com/playerfile/anthony_mason/index.html

Anthony Mason:


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

Intersting. So, I guess it means he doesnt wanna retire, but he isn't wanted. I thought it was the other way around. Yeah he's overpaid and has little left in him, but he would help out quite a good amount on a team so poor up front.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I think Mason can still play in this league. The Bucks are young and should play up-temp. That is not Masons game. He will play with some other team.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

dang are they doing similar of what the Nets did to Mutombo..?..
He'll be a good addition to the Magic play as the 6th man...


----------

